# Help with Removal of Spurs - Wrist?



## elizabeth24 (Feb 23, 2015)

Need help coding removal of spurs of wrist? My supervisor is thinking there is no CPT code for removal of spurs specific to all anatomic locations.

Right now she is looking at CPT code *25120*.

Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## dclark7 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's the code I would use.  In CPT under the Leg and Ankle Joint, in the Excisions subsection the instructions state (for exostosis, use 27635).  27635 definition is Excision or curettage of bone cyst or benign tumor, tibia or fibula.

 Using these instructions, I have used the code applicable to the body area where the spur is and have not had any problems.  Code 25120 has the same definition as 27635 but applies to the radius and ulna.


----------



## elizabeth24 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your help Doreen, you are the only person who answered 

Orthopaedics is new at our facility so everyone is still learning


----------

